# Look No Further, Worlds Brightest and Longest lasting flashlight!



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 3, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1791385954


----------



## Sigman (Dec 3, 2002)

Does it come with the "shocking gag lighter" also?


----------



## darkgear.com (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow and I thought I made some unreal claims in my eBay ads


----------



## NightShift (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmm, so much for the 5W's...please cancel my order Wayne...

(no no no j/k!)


----------



## Tree (Dec 3, 2002)

I love the "blinding blue" photon clone.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Dec 3, 2002)

HAH! what a joke!


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Its easy for companies to make such claims and plenty of people out there that will fall for them

You can see a single LED 1 mile away on a very dark night with no moon; they are still using 4 5mm LEDs for a max brightness of 28cd

It would be nice if LED flashlight companies would be required to publish standards such as Brightness (cd) and operating time (mins); but this would be just like having menus list the price and the number of calories on each dessert

Again, the age old formula - still applies:

Weight = Operating time X Brightness

"The bulb that burns twice as bright, burns half as long" (Blade Runner)


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 3, 2002)

*thank you!*

crap! i have been trying to think of where i heard that quote for the past week! ...blade runner...

what a relief.

---

that is riduculous, there should be something illegal about claims like that...


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree, I would like to see a standard on each product for example:

Brightness'Time

Brightness is described as cd

Time is described as the amount of time the light remains greater than 25% of the Brightness in Minutes

InReTECH 2AA'351/167

Then these products that use 4 LEDs would have something like: 28'2000

Meaning, 28 cd for 2000 minutes - that might sound great; but 28 cd is dim in comparison to others

The first number X the second number should be proporational to the weight since again the age old formula:

Brightness X Operating Life -> Weight


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I hereby propose, that we establish a scoring method on flashlight testing for people

Honest no-nosense numbers that they can relate to

In my previous posting, I suggested that we make a two digit number seperated by a single character

Initial Brightness'Operating time

Initial Brightness - is just that, the brightness in cd that the flashlight came on with new batteries

Operating time - is the number of minutes that the flashlight continued to put out more than 25% of the initial light

Flashlights would be tested at normal room temperature (68-70d) with randomly store-bought batteries (no hand selecting)

For example, take the InReTECH 2AA flashlight - with new batteries; it puts out 350cd and continues to do this for 167 minutes

So, its "score" would be 350'167

I feel that 25% is a fair number since once the flashlight gets below 25%; it is noticable - we have to "draw" the line somewhere; it could be 10%

This could become a CPF "grading" score that companies would soon adopt and publish on their products, hesitant at first

But if we start asking "what is your CPF score ?" they would have to provide it, and this would allow customers a better idea of what they are getting instead of claims like what we have seen in the past

"Worlds brightest and longest operating flashlight"

This is quite simular to what happened in the Hi-Fi industry before the FCC stepped in

"Peak power"
"Peak music power"

Now, its just watts RMS


----------



## darkgear.com (Dec 3, 2002)

Heh even Root/Mean/Square power is not measured all the same as, I'm sure, Floating Spots could tell us.



Hey Floating Spots, throw me a Macro-Tech 3600VZ would ya


----------



## MicroE (Dec 3, 2002)

Every industry makes up stuff to sell their products. If you are selling an inferior product the last thing that you want is an honest and level playing field. 

I have always been fascinated that people will buy a power tool like a shop vac that is listed as "5 Horsepower" (that's 3730 Watts) in the advertisements. Just try and draw 5 HP in electrical power from an outlet in your house! Sometimes you'll see the word "peak" in tiny little letters. Peak, what is peak, the power that the machine can produce for 10 milliseconds????

The most power that I can get from an outlet in my house is 2.3 HP (1725W).----Marc


----------



## darkgear.com (Dec 3, 2002)

I think what Mike is proposing has great merit. THE CFP SCORE would be a neat thing. How about a measure of beam quality, focusing and coloring too? We go too far with this and the Score might look something like this..

350'167M7P

But we gotta have a conversion for all the guys out there with only a lux meter. It could get real complex but imagine the usefulness. "Nope talk to the hand until you give me a CPF SCORE, BABY!"


----------



## Tree (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by darkgear.com:
> *Hey Floating Spots, throw me a Macro-Tech 3600VZ would ya
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I hope you are no where around when someone throws a Macro 3600!!! That could cause some serious damage.


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 3, 2002)

mike, that is a great idea.

if you feel convicted enough...you could be a lobbiest for the cause





seriously though, i do like the idea...i have always been bothered that some companies use cp and some lumens...i know they are for different purposes, but they should still supply both...


----------



## highlandsun (Dec 3, 2002)

candlepower is a useless figure unless the beam angle is also known. If you want to invent a score, use an independent unit, like lumens.


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

We need to start somewhere, and I agree Lumens are more accurate

I just want to start discussion on this and get inputs from other members; I expect the "CPF SCORE" to evolve over time from inputs like yours and others

What about the rolloff value, any comments on 25% ?

Should we move this to a new forum ?


----------



## INRETECH (Dec 3, 2002)

I have created a new forum for this discussion

"CPF Scoring Standard"

Lets continue the idea there


----------

